# Awful 2ww day 10 help needed!



## besttwin (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi,
First time on here  
Im on day 10 and apart from sore (.)(.) and veins! Im not having much pain anymore, is this normal? This is my first time on IVF had them transfered on day 6 am testing on May 1st and sooooo scared  
Any advice would be gratefully received.
Also can amyone recomment best pg test to use.
Thank you


----------



## VEC (May 29, 2007)

Hi there

And welcome first-timer!

I had pretty much no pain apart from a few twinges in the first few days following transfer in my last cycle.  Sore boobs may well be due to progesterone (if you're taking it) although if they're veiny that's a good sign.

I'll tell you what's totally normal, and that's to experience a dip in confidence about five to 7 days following transfer.  This makes you feel miserable as sin, obviously, but has no bearing whatsoever on whether you're pregnant or not.  

I've never used a urine test for pregnancy during IVF, but previously I always used Clear Blue digital tests.  

You've no reason to be glum and negative at this stage, it sounds like things are going fine and dandy - so good luck chick and I shall keep my fingers crossed for you.  Looking forward to reading you've got a positive on Friday!

Hugs

VEC XXX


----------



## besttwin (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi,
Thank you for your quick reponse, this site is fab and talking to people like you really helps 
I am taking progesterone things i presumed it was that!
What test did you have?

Thanks again
Will keep you posted


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hiya... i never had ANY symtoms in my 2ww....& got 'twins' ...

GOOD LUCK !!......

Clearblue digital ...theres no is there/isnt there regarding lines 

XXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## besttwin (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi,
Thanks again.
I was thinking digital!
Have taken the day off work Friday, getting closer just keeping myself busy  
I am a twin myself. Would be lovely for me to have my own, they only put one back in so not high chances of that!
Many thanks
take care
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi there ~ welcome to FF 

I think as far as symptoms go hun, anything goes.......some people have lots and some have none 

We have a thread where everyone chats while they wait....you're very welcome to come and join us there. You can follow the link I leave or you'll find the thread further up the 2ww Board...

*APR/MAY 2WW TESTERS ~ TTC with TX*
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=189315.480

Hope to see you there and lots of luck for Friday  

Lizzy xxx


----------



## Mrs OC (Mar 20, 2009)

I had a day 5 blast transferred.  Felt absolutely nothing on the 2WW - apart from sore (.)(.) for the first few days which was down to the pessaries, but no pains or cramps and I got a BFP last week. Keeping everything crossed for you.  Also I would agree with the others use the digital - then there is no question about the result.

Good luck and keep us posted.

xx


----------



## besttwin (Apr 24, 2009)

Congratulations   Was it your first try?
Many thanks for your reply.
Do i do the test 1 days from collection or transfer? I thought it was collection but I read someone elses and theres seemed a long way from transfer?


----------



## Mrs OC (Mar 20, 2009)

It was my first try, so feel very lucky.

I tested 9 days post transfer, my clinic told me as it was a 5 day blast to test 10 days after transfer, but I couldn't wait so tested a day early!  I think each clinic gives different dates.  The only thing to watch is that the HCG injection is out of your system depending on the dose I think this can take upto 2 weeks to get out of your system.


----------



## besttwin (Apr 24, 2009)

I bet your so chuffed congrats again!
Im due to test on Friday which is 10 days after transfer they gave me 70% chance but not getting my hopes up. think I will have t get DH to check the test for me!


----------



## LuuLuu (Jul 15, 2008)

Good luck!!!  I have exactly the same symptoms (ie virtually none!!!) and test Friday too.


----------



## crazychic (Oct 27, 2008)

SNAP  i have hardly no symptoms whatsoever that i actually find it quite scary  lol
had a few twinges everynow and again that feel like im being pricked with a pin  and the last 2 days ive been freezing cold 
but saying that i could quite happily have enough energy to go clubbing lol


----------



## besttwin (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi,

Lulu good luck Firday buddy! Let me know how you get on

Crazychic How funny I was just thinking how cold I was today!


----------



## LuuLuu (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm freezing too - good luck girlies!!!


----------



## crazychic (Oct 27, 2008)

I dont remember feeling this cold last time lol 

and i sure could sleep for england


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Locking now as original poster has started another thread 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=192411.0

xxx


----------

